# Which one to go on?



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Out of these three which one would you guys pick and why? 

http://www.captstacy.com/

http://www.carolinaprincess.com/

http://www.continentalshelf.com/


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

ive heard great things about all of them, it depends what kinda trip you are doing. if its overnight, ive heard the best things about continental shelf


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

cobiadude33 said:


> ive heard great things about all of them, it depends what kinda trip you are doing. if its overnight, ive heard the best things about continental shelf


I have been on the captStacy before but that was at least 3 yrs ago when I live in NY. I have booked a 24 trip for march on the Continental shelf but was looking at all three for 12 plus hr trips. Pm me the good things about the 24 hr continental shelf trips and what I should bring as for bait.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Haven't been on any. The gunnels look a bit high on the Continental. The one cancelled without saying why and I like reasonably sure trips, probably didn't get enough to go. I'd go with the first one, looks like a class outfit...but it's really all about the captain and experience, how hard they want to work it.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

2aces said:


> I have been on the captStacy before but that was at least 3 yrs ago when I live in NY. I have booked a 24 trip for march on the Continental shelf but was looking at all three for 12 plus hr trips. Pm me the good things about the 24 hr continental shelf trips and what I should bring as for bait.



I am booking the March 8th 24 hour trip on the Carolina Princess if there is still room. Is that the date you are going?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Duke of Fluke said:


> I am booking the March 8th 24 hour trip on the Carolina Princess if there is still room. Is that the date you are going?


The 22-33 on the CT shelf of march.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Know people who have gone out with Capt Stacy and had good things to say


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Duke of Fluke said:


> I am booking the March 8th 24 hour trip on the Carolina Princess if there is still room. Is that the date you are going?



Oops...wrong boat. I'm actually going on the Continental Shelf.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> Haven't been on any. The gunnels look a bit high on the Continental. The one cancelled without saying why and I like reasonably sure trips, probably didn't get enough to go. I'd go with the first one, looks like a class outfit...but it's really all about the captain and experience, how hard they want to work it.


I think that may have been part of it, and I heard the boat was being serviced.


----------

